# I have a question on cleaning a nitro truck



## oldschoolsdime9 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have just recently entered the nitro world, I have a rc10gt and a nitro stampede. Well tonight i took the GT out in the dirt off of a track for the first time,and noticed alot of dirt around the glow plug when i went to put some after run oil in. What can you use to clean this dirt off, becuase my thought process says, taking the glow plug out, and allowing dirt to fall in the cylender, would not be a good thing. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

You can use a tooth brush, If you have access to an air compressor a good blast of air woks great. WD 40. I have used a nonchloronated break cleaner. NON FLAMMABLE ! LET THE ENGINE COOL DOWN. A few quick blasts and a good scrubbing with a soft bristle tooth brush always worked 4 me. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldschoolsdime9 (Feb 19, 2006)

awesome, thanks for the quick reply. I thought about the compressed air thing, but thought there might be another way other than that. I have access to an air compressor at my grandparents house but its across the nighborhood, which isnt that big of a deal, i was just being a bum.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Ya I hear ya I Like Cheap NonFlammable Break cleaner. Use gloves and some eye protection. I'ts no fun getting that stuff in your eye. Dont use your moms favorite tooth brush either. Lol .After ya get done using it don't put it back in the bathroom Nito sludge tastes AWEFULL


----------



## oldschoolsdime9 (Feb 19, 2006)

lol im 19, my mom would probably kick me out for that. she would be real thrilled to know i have three gallons of fuel in the top of my closet too. :tongue: and the desk that i have, to do my homework for college has turned into an r/c work bench with a computer beside it. haha


----------



## oldschoolsdime9 (Feb 19, 2006)

so I have some trinity nitro clean stuff, It came with the GT when i bought it. Is that safe for my electronics? or how should i go about using that?Like i said im new to nitro, and cleaning the mess up.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

According to Trinity it is safe on plastic .Spray some on a rag and apply it to a plastic part. Just a little bit though. See if it reacts to the plastic (ie) gets soft, discolors, gets warm, I would keep it out if the electronics. The servos should come out fairly easy, and the reciever to. It might be a good idea to get a plastic cover for the reciever. Nitro fuel can destroy some plastics to so carful with that. The Trinity Nitro Blast is Flammable.Use it when the engine and mufler are cool to the touch(eyebrows are a good thing to keep)Lol :freak: . Also spray it in a well ventulated area. Clean it on news papers or something absorbant. I know this sounds like overkill I work with solvents of this type and some of these products can catch fire at 72 degrees. If this stuff is poisionous wear Latex or rubber gloves. Poision can be absorbed through your hands. Some of these products are more easly absorbed into the body then water so just use some commen sense. Elbow grease cant hurt either. I clean my ride first with a 2 to 4 inch paint brush to get all of the big chunks off. Just a regular .99 cent brush with nothing on it. Then blast it with air or cleaner what ever you have, I use a smaller brush to get the nooks and crannies. Wipe it off with a rag with a little WD40 and your done. I do this after a good days run. Keep up on it and its a snap. A clean truck is a happy truck 


lhttp://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWS67&P=0

http://www.teamtrinity.com/shop/maintenance/engine.html


----------



## oldschoolsdime9 (Feb 19, 2006)

cool! thanks for all the help. As for the toxins absorbing into your skin easier, I know this is a bit of topic now but what about getting nitro fuel on your hand? I know i have done it a few times on accident. I even screwed up real bad one day, and did not use any common sence at all, and i wanted to drain my tank so i unhooked the fuel lines and put a straw on the exhaust line and blew the fuel out, afterwards i got to thinkin, sh*t what if i would have gotten that in my mouth!? but anyways i apperciate all the help


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Ya Nitro Is very poisonous. I've done the same thing to. I got a manual fuel pump with a hand crank for under $10.00 and just used that to suck it out. If you spalsh a little on your hand i'ts not the end of the world. But Lets say if you spill a whole bunch 1/4 gallon or so get some gloves and you'll be fine. :thumbsup: But repeated exposer in large amounts. Like if you raced 3 times a week every week all year long for 10 to 15 years Ya you could develope a problem. But average running you'll be fine,just wash your hands real good. Hey lets face it wearing rubber gloves every time you handle the fuel is the safest way, But who wants to look like a dork :freak: But lets say you goto a big three day race with lots of practice time,cleaning with solvents Might not be a bad idea. 

Check out this link here is what nitro is
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitromethane


----------



## oldschoolsdime9 (Feb 19, 2006)

yea i totaly understand, ive never spilled that much haha. maybe a few ounces but nothing horrific. I would cry if i spilled 1/4 of a gallon! its not cheep! haha.. but its cheeper than your medical bills would be if you did have the 10 to 15 year problems


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

ya no doubt Have fun


----------



## ybrsigns (Mar 2, 2006)

*cleaner*

When I bought my 10GT my local hobbyshop (airplane guy) told me to get some denatured alcohol put in a spray bottle and hose everything down. I have had it almost a year with about 5 gallons of fuel and that baby is still a blast. I have never took it apart aside from the bearings on all four wheels and that was out of guilt LOL, I just soak it with the alchohol and blow it off with air.. 

Have fun
Corie


----------



## oldschoolsdime9 (Feb 19, 2006)

my gt is pretty much a track only beast, i just wasnt at the track and had the urdge haha. im in the process's of building a stampede as a thrasher, cheep, and easy to fix haha


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

ybrsigns said:


> When I bought my 10GT my local hobbyshop (airplane guy) told me to get some denatured alcohol put in a spray bottle and hose everything down. I have had it almost a year with about 5 gallons of fuel and that baby is still a blast. I have never took it apart aside from the bearings on all four wheels and that was out of guilt LOL, I just soak it with the alchohol and blow it off with air..
> 
> Have fun
> Corie


That works well....

Also, I have found that Scrubbing Bubbles works the best so far..... 

___________________________________
No, I just stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night!


----------

